# Tötung von Plattfischen ?



## bärchen (30. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich Brandungsangel-Neuling bin, weiß ich
nicht, wie Plattfische waidgerecht getötet werden.
Ich habe aber gehört, daß der übliche Betäubungsschlag mit einem Rundholz unwirksam sei?
Wer weiß darüber bescheid?

Gruß


----------



## sunny (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Guckst du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56573&highlight=Plattfisch+t%F6ten


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Moin,

klingt vielleicht martialisch, aber ich nehme zum Betäuben einen Poly-Hammer :g 
Ein gezielter Schlag direkt hinter den Kopf und es ist schlagartig Ruhe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Scholle nehmen Kopf in der einen Rest in der anderen Hand einmal kräftig drehen und noch kräftiger ziehen !!!tata !!! fertig und gleich ausgenommen.
klingt nich gerade Waidgerecht aber funktioniert super


----------



## MichaelB (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Moin,

wenn ich das 





> wie Plattfische waidgerecht getötet werden.


 richtig interpretiere, geht es nicht darum, den Fischen ohne Betäubung oder ähnliche Maßnahmen das Genick umzudrehen... |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Scholle nehmen Kopf in der einen Rest in der anderen Hand einmal kräftig drehen und noch kräftiger ziehen !!!tata !!! fertig und gleich ausgenommen.
> klingt nich gerade Waidgerecht aber funktioniert super



Also so werde ich nie nich einen Platten versorgen #d .


----------



## Reisender (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



sunny schrieb:


> Also so werde ich nie nich einen Platten versorgen #d .



Er meint bestimmt BESORGEN.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ich gebe der Platten 1-2 mal einen auf den Kopf, und wen es sein muß, dann schnell im Gnick zum Bauch einen schnitt und Kopf drehen und ziehen Fertig ist die Platte. #h


----------



## sunny (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt BESORGEN.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Nein, meine ich nicht. Es will es dem Plattfisch nicht besorgen :q , sondern ich will ihn versorgen.


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

moin moin,

aber sagt mal: wie mach ich das denn aufm belly?
"beruhigen mit dem holzstock" geht wohl relativ nich ganz so gut wie auf einer festen unterlage,weswegen ich denke das das wohl nich reicht...
am land mach ich dann auch immer am kopf ein schnitt und runter mit dem kopp+was da so dran hängt. wenn ich das aber aufm belly mach: kopf ab und dann in die kaputze? |kopfkrat 
an galgen geht dann ja nich mehr.... |rolleyes :q 

gruß 
jascha |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Gerwinator,

 da du ja ein Waidgerechter Angler bist,wirst du bitte ab jetzt

 nach jeder Platte ans Ufer paddeln und dort den Fisch  töten.

   

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt


----------



## friggler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Nach Vorgabe und gemäss Prüfung (HH) sind Plattfische ohne Betäubung durch einen schnellen Schnitt durch den Nacken der die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt zu töten.
 (Ich betäube aber auch immer)

 @Gerwinator 
 Der Kopf muss dabei nicht vollständig abgetrennt werden, es reicht wenn die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt ist (wg. Galgen).
 Andernfalls bietet sich evtl. ein Netz an? 
 Alternativ: Mit Tacker und als Verlängerung der Schwimmflossen?
 Oder einen Briefkasten am Belly montieren dann kannst Du Sie einwerfen...
*duckundwech*

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## der Berufsfischer (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

@Thomas:
Das möchte ich sehen,wie du einer Scholle den Kopf abdrehst.#d


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

mittlerweile nimmt man so viel Zeugs mit, warum nicht ein Bolzenschußgerät.?#q  Der schnitt hintern Kopf ist das richtige ansonsten ein beherzter Kehlbiß :m


----------



## elch6 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Also ich töte Plattfische auch indem ich sie kehle, also die Kehle einschließlich der Wirbelsäule mit einem scharfen, stabielen Messer durchtrenne. Ich gebe ihnen aber vorher noch einen harten Schlag auf den Kopf in der Hoffnung daß sie dann nichts mehr davon merken. Aber hoffen heißt nicht wissen.

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

@friggler: du hast echt geniale ideen... ich werd heute nacht ma guckn ob in der nachbarschaft buttgerechte-briefkästen hängen  #v #v #v  |muahah:


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

hmmm... bei der ganzen ironie überleg ich grade ob das mit dem akkuschrauberakku von dir ernst gemeint war... |kopfkrat #g  |supergri


----------



## FrankNMS (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

...wie frankiert man einen butt vor dem einwerfen


----------



## meeresdrachen (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

@all,

der 1.und der 2.Post zu diesem Thema
hätten genügt.Dann hätte ein Admin
oder Mod den Thread sperren sollen.
Denn es kam nur wieder Mist rüber,der
dem Frager nichts nützt.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## gerwinator (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

also meine frage war auf jeden fall ernst gemeint!!!

meiner meinung nach war das kein mist! |kopfkrat 

aber manchmal muss bischen spaß auch sein :m 

gruß
jascha


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

GENAU,

darum meine Frage:hast du schon einen "buttgerechten Briefkasten" gefunden?|muahah: |muahah: 

mußte jetzt mal sein:m 

gruß degl


----------



## Meeresangler32 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

ganz einfach kopf ab!


----------



## Tiden Hubert (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Mensch Leute,

was macht ihr da für n Brimborium. XXXXXXXXXXXXX * 






*Editiert von Achim_68  --  Sorry aber da hörts definitiv auf, Herr Diskussionsleiter!!!!


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

HI,

Jawoll, HubertTiden! Das ist besonders waidgerecht und macht einen bei eventuellen Zuschauern bestimmt beliebt, wenn ich auf dem Plattfischkopf herumlatsche als würde ich eine Zigarette austreten... |rolleyes 

1.) betäuben wie MichaelB das beschrieben hat dann 
2.) die Wirbelsäule - wie auf dem Bild zusehen - durchtrennen.
Dann ist Ruhe und zudem blutet der Fisch sehr gut aus.

Das klappt auch auf dem Belly - eine robuste Querstange vorausgesetzt.


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

also meist reicht das doch schon mit nem entsprechend gutem Knüppel (ich bevorzuge einen aus der DDR stammenden Holzkegel... die man zum Sport nimmt) und hau einmal mit schmackes auf den Kopf ... ich hab noch nicht eine Platte erlebt die danach noch gezuckt hat


----------



## Nikolena (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> Mensch Leute,
> 
> was macht ihr da für n Brimborium. XXXXXXXXXX editiert von Achim_68 |wavey:



Ja und am Besten noch eine Pulle in der Hand, versiffte Klamotten an und den Fisch fix in die Alditüte (in der er dann gern noch mal rumzappelt)
Und dann regst Du Dich ja gern darüber auf, dass sich andere Angler teurere Geräte als Du leisten (können). Deine Einstellung ist aber definitiv keine Frage des Geldes. Fang mal an, Dich wie ein zivilisierter Mensch zu benehmen und zu äußern.

Sorry, da kann ich nur noch kotzen.

Leute wie Du sind der Grund dafür, dass das Angeln in Deutschland so ein schlechtes Image hat und wir ständig mehr Verbote über uns ergehen lassen müssen.
Wer macht so etwas wie Dich zum "Diskussionsleiter".


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Moin,

yo Hubert, immer feste druff im Suff... |uhoh: 

Falls Du wirklich seit 40 Jahren angelst und Diskussionen leitest, solltest Du zur Abwechslung mal erst nachdenken und dann Deine Weisheiten über das waidgerechte Töten von unterlegenen Lebewesen veröffentlichen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

HI,



> dann Deine Weisheiten über das waidgerechte Töten von unterlegenen Lebewesen veröffentlichen.


 
...sofern der Mensch überhaupt "real-existent" ist und nicht etwa eine "Fake identity"...|rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> Mensch Leute,
> 
> was macht ihr da für n Brimborium. XXXXXXXX editiert von Achim_68 |wavey:


Ich bin normalerweise gegen die teilweise völlig übertriebende Moralapostellei (was für ein Wort) hier im Boarrd, und halte mich sonst auch zurück, aber mit dem Stiefel ein Fisch töten ist wirklich unterste Schublade.:v 
Aber ich glaube immer an das gute im Menschen: Vieleicht hat er das ja nicht ernst gemeint.:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

@ all


> ...sofern der Mensch überhaupt "real-existent" ist und nicht etwa eine "Fake identity"...


und das sollte doch mal ein Mod überprüfen....
denn solche... 


> XXXXXXXXX editiert von Achim_68


#q kaputten Weisheiten brauchen wir hier im Board nicht #q


----------



## IjmTex (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Ich benutze anstatt einem Schlagholz immer einen Holzhammer!!! Hat sich für Plattfische als praktischer erwiesen!!! Mit einem kurzen aber kreftigen Dublettenschlag befördert man jeden Plattfisch sofort ins Jenseits!!! Habe auch direkt eine Halterung für den Holzhammer am Dreibein befestigt, damit er sein Platz hat und ich ihn nicht bei Nacht und Nebel immer suchen muß!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Baddy89 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Eine Handgranate tus auch 

Ist schon erstaunlich, was da für Unterschiede herrschen. Im Süßwasser reicht für gewöhnlich ein herkömmlicher Totschläger...sind die Viecher in der Brandung soviel robuster?


----------



## hotte50 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> sind die *Viecher* in der Brandung soviel robuster?



es wird mir immer unverständlicher hier.....erst dieser Tiden-Hubert und nun so etwas  #d

Einigen hier scheint nicht bewusst zu sein das es sich um Lebewesen handelt. Etwas mehr Achtung vor der Kreatur würde so mach einem guttun..!!!

Gestern, oder war's vorgestern, gab es am Abend eine Sendung auf Terra-Nova. Es war ein Bericht, unter anderem über's Brandungsangeln. Dort wurde Flundern ohne Betäubung mit einer kräftigen Schere der Kopf abgeschnitten. Nun ist das mit dem Kopf abschneiden und damit gleichzeitigem ausnehmen ja OK......aber ohne Betäubung ?  

Wenn sowas einer von PETA oder einer anderen Organisation sieht, kann sich jeder vorstellen, was das wieder für einen Zirkus gibt.

Über so manche Dinge kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln #d

Mahlzeit
Hotte50


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Bis auf einen Grobmotoriker #q #q #q 
haben sich ja doch viele vernünftig zu dem Thema geäußert,
da will ich meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben.

Ich versuche auch die Platten erst mit einem Schlag zu betäuben und trenne dann sofort den Kopf ab und nehme sie aus. Da habe ich wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass ich die Leidenszeit auf ein Minimum reduziert habe.
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich auch immer ein Holzbrett dabei.
Vom Belly Boat aus wird es da natürlich schwierig#c ?

@ baddy
JA, Platte sind ziemlich widerstandsfähig, kommen für meine Begriffe gleich nach dem Aal.


----------



## Achim_68 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Ich hab den Beitrag vom _Diskussionsleiter_ mal editiert. Bitte beim nächsten Beitrag in dieser Art ne kurze Benachrichtigung ans Moderatoren-Team, damit so ein Schrott nicht länger als nötig das Forum verschandelt!!!
Danke!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch die Platten erst mit einem Schlag zu betäuben und trenne dann sofort den Kopf ab und nehme sie aus. Da habe ich wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass ich die Leidenszeit auf ein Minimum reduziert habe.
> Zu diesem Zweck habe ich auch immer ein Holzbrett dabei.
> Vom Belly Boat aus wird es da natürlich schwierig#c ?



Genau so mache ich das auch. Da sollte alles ok sein.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Moin,

@Baddy89: vor dem nächsten Posting zum Thema vielleicht... erst nachdenken und dann klicken? #h 

Ich meine sogar im Blinker Sonderheft die Hammer-Methode gelesen zu haben :b 
Ein gezielter Schlag reicht meist aus, da man dem Plattfisch mit einem Hammer im Gegensatz zum normalen Totschläger die Mittelgräte bricht und er somit auf der Stelle tot ist.

Vom BB aus gestaltet sich die Sache schon anders, da kommt man um den Schnitt nicht herum.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tiden Hubert (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

ich finds schade, dass man hier so schnell eins übergebraten bekommt. 

Na klar trampel ich nicht auf den Platten rum wie verrrückt. Und wenn Leute dabei sind halte ich mich sowieso zurück. Sieht je nachdem wie man es macht nicht gerade top aus, das  geb ich zu.  

Aber mal ehrlich. Meint Ihr nicht, dass es der Platten egal ist ob ein Hammer oder ein Stiefelabsatz das Rückgrat bricht. Wenn am Stiefelabsatz noch ein Typ drinsteckt ist der Platten auch egal, hat sogar mehr Masse als ein Holzhammer. Hauptsache ist doch es geht schnell.  

Naturschützer sind auch schockiert wenn ihr der Platten den Kopf abdreht und mit den Eingeweiden rausreisst. Da könnt ihr sogar Smileys auf den Holzhammer malen oder der Platten noch gut zureden; das ändert nichts. 

Diskussionsleiter ist übrigens Scherz.


----------



## Baddy89 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Oh mein Gott...vorm Posten zu Denken, scheint hier dem ein oder anderen auch nicht zu schaden...wenn ihr meine Postings kennen würdet, dann wüsstet ihr, wie ich der Kreatur gegenüber stehe.

Weil ich dann Umgangssprache benutze werde ich hier gleich wie ein Verbrecher hingestellt.

Etwas Feingefühl scheint hier wirklich so manchem zu fehlen (@MichaelB und Hotte, ne? ).

Also, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.

Habe lediglich ne Frage grob umschrieben und ihr mich gleich dumm angemacht. Würdet ihr die Person hinter den Posting oder die Posts selbst kennen, würde euch sowas gar nicht einfallen.

Naja... eh vergebens...

Gruß Baddy


----------



## Baddy89 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @ baddy
> JA, Platte sind ziemlich widerstandsfähig, kommen für meine Begriffe gleich nach dem Aal.



Hmm..bei Aal habe ich schon diverse Erfahrungen gemacht.
Also ich benutze immer so einen Aaltöter , mit dem man das Genick bricht. Das klappte bislang immer gut UND ZU MEINER VERWUNDERUNG, waren die sofort mucksmäuschen still und bewegten sich nicht mehr.
Aber teilweise haben die noch einen Tag später beim Zubereiten sich hin und her geschlängelt. Echt merkwürdig dieser Fisch.

Gibt es eigentlich eine noch sicherer Methode als das Brechen des Genicks und somit das Trennen das Hauptnervenstrahls?


----------



## friggler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Meint Ihr nicht, dass es der Platten egal ...
> ... Hauptsache ist doch es geht schnell.



Du kannst auch den Kopf abbeissen...
Das Ergebnis wäre das gleiche, aber denke mal darüber nach wie Du dich präsentierst!
Ein Messer und ein Priest zu benutzen ist doch nicht schwer.

Anders gesagt:
Du kannst für Suppe einen Löffel verwenden, oder den Kopf in den Teller oder einen Trog stecken...
-das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, und der Suppe ist es egal....

@ Baddy
Nein keine andere Lösung!


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## theactor (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

HI,

friggler: #6 
Man kann es drehen wie man will, ich werde im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, eine Kreatur mit "Füssen zu treten" (selbstverständlich überspitzt formuliert   ) .
Ich komme mit "meiner Methode" immer noch am Besten zurecht; die Platte hat nichts zu leiden und postmortale Nervenzuckungen sind so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
Zahlreiche andere gute Tipps sind hier auch zu lesen - ich würde meinen: es reicht. 

|wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Also ich kann der Methode einen Fisch mit dem Absatz eines Schuhs zu töten nichts abgewinnen und denke das hat gar nichts mit waidgerecht zu tun, sorry. Ausserdem sollte man als Angler darum bemüht sein, ein einigermassen erträgliches Bild in der Öffentlichkeit abzugeben. Mit dieser Schuhnummer wird das aber nix....


----------



## dtnorway (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Scholle nehmen .............



Hallo Achim!

In meinen Augen ist das aber keineswegs besser wie der Stiefelabsatz!
Beides ist absoluter Scheixx! Also der Gerechtigkeit wegen muss dieses eigentlich auch editiert werden. Das hat nämlich auch nix mit Waidgerecht zu tun!

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Na, das sind ja Tötungsmethoden! Kopf abreißen, drauftreten...;+ ;+ ;+ #q 
Klar, Plattfische sind extrem zählebig, aber ein gezielter, harter Schlag quer über den Kopf verfehlt auch hier seine Wirkung nicht! Wer auf nummer Sicher gehen möchte, kehlt den Fisch anschließend.
Was macht Ihr denn erst mit `nem Heilbutt? (Oh Gott....)

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## tommi060202 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe nun viele gute und weniger gute Ansagen gelesen..#q 
Meine Methode: ein gezielter Betäubungsschlag auf den Kopf und ein scharfer Messerschnitt durch´s Genick... 
Darüber kann sich wohl niemand beschweren(nicht mal mehr der Butt):m 
Zu Tiden-Hubert nur so viel: Er dürfte nicht mein Polier sein (siehe öffentliches Profil :v )
Aber wir müssen alle aufpassen, sonst haben wir hier bald ein Tiden-Hubert-Thread...|kopfkrat 

Gruß und Petri, Tommi


----------



## Meeresangler32 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

unsereins hat in SH bei der Fischereiprüfung gelehrnt^^ das man plattfische wie aale nicht betäuben kann und es daher für die tiere am waidgerechtesten ist ihnen gleich die wirbelsäule zu durchtrennen. Da sie durch den Schlag auf den Kopf nur schmerzen haben, aber deswegen den messer stich oder ähnliches genauso spüren als wenn man es mit dem schlag hätte gelassen.


----------



## tommi060202 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Meeresangler32 schrieb:


> unsereins hat in SH bei der Fischereiprüfung gelehrnt^^ das man plattfische wie aale nicht betäuben kann .


 
Völlig korrekt, auch in HH sind Aal und Butt die einzigen Fische (nicht Wirbeltiere), die ohne Betäubungsschlag getötet werden dürfen...:m 
Der Schlag auf den Kopf kommt bei mir aus Gewohnheit und Erfahrung... 

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Acipenser (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Also für normale Platte wie Scholle, Flunder etc. habe ich ein Hämmerchen mit Hartplastik-Scheiben am Kopf, damit treffe ich sehr zielgenau den Hinterkopf. Danach wird mit einen kräftigen Messer die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, ev. auch gleich der Kopf komplett abgetrennt und ausgenommen. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, kann ich ihn auch gleich abziehen und er ist küchenfertig.

Die Frage von weiter oben möchte ich auch nochmal aufgreifen: wie töte ich waidgerecht einen Heilbutt? Einzelne Postings aus dem Board vorlesen, um ihn zu Tode zu erschrecken, kann es wohl nicht sein, oder? 

(Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. So ein Kerl von 1m oder mehr ist doch eine ganz andere Liga. Ein Stöckchen, das einen Brassen vom Diesseits ins Jenseits befördert, macht auf den doch keinen Eindruck)

Ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



> Die Frage von weiter oben möchte ich auch nochmal aufgreifen: wie töte ich waidgerecht einen Heilbutt?



Nun, da Braucht man Stiefel Grösse 72    

Nun, eigentlich ist das Ganz einfach, Die werden mit einem Grosskalibrigen Revolver aussenbords erschossen. (Kein Scherz!) Oder mit der Harpune gleichzeitig getötet und gelandet (Nur Kleine)
Gut, Kleinere kann man vielleicht auch auf die Übliche Methode töten, aber bei nem Grösseren ist nix mehr mit schnellem Schnitt durch die Wirbelsäule. Es sei demm man hat ne Kettensäge mit bei. (Ist nen Scherz, nicht Machen, Kettensäge und schaukeliges Rutschiges Deck vertragen sich nicht.)
Und son grösserer Butt Lebend im Boot ist auch nicht unbedingt ungefährlich.

Aber den Briefkasten will ich unbedingt mal sehen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Also, meinen Colt, denn haben sie mir letztes Jahr am Zoll abgenommen!
Aber mal ganz ernsthaft gefragt: Ich fahre oft nach Norwegen und habe dort schon so ziemlich alles gefangen, auch recht große Fische. Mein Traum ist noch ein richtig großer Heilbutt.  Aber wenn ich ihn dann am oder im Boot habe, wie um alles in der Welt kriege ich den bloß tot?? Ich wüßte ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich mit so einem Monster fertigwerden soll. Und ich möchte ihn WAIDGERECHT töten! Der lacht sich ja tot über meine Schuhgröße 46!
(totlachen...das isses!)

Grüße vom Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler32 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

ich glaub erschiessen ist keine schlechte möglichkeit  machen das nicht auch die leute beim hai angeln oder ähnliches?|kopfkrat


----------



## FrankNMS (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

kettensäge?|smash: 

vg, frank


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Ich geb´s auf und geh wieder stippen...#d


----------



## jirgel (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Oh Gott als nächstes kommt dann gleich nee Dampfwalze zum platten töten drann ? oder wie um platte wirklich platt zu machen ! : :-D:


----------



## DBT4400 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Oh Gott als nächstes kommt dann gleich nee Dampfwalze zum platten töten drann ? oder wie um platte wirklich platt zu machen ! : :-D:



Halöle

Aber HALLO#6#6#6#6 dann stimmt das Mindestmaß

wieder!!|kopfkrat#q:m:m

Echt  nette Geschichten in so manchen Traids.#d:q

Petri an alle Boardis
Bernd|wavey:


----------



## jirgel (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Oder um es anders zusagen :

Willkomen im Kurs wie mach ich aus Dorschen einen Plattfisch ! :vik: 


Man nehme 2 Dorsche nee 5 tonnen Rüttelwalze und einen Harten Untergrund !  :q |muahah:


----------



## dtnorway (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Gibt von Dir etwas brauchbares zum Thema?#c
Für Schwachfug gibts ein "Laber-Forum"|bla:

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## FrankNMS (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

...wer hat hier eigentlich KEINEN humor?
vg, frank


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Hey Leute,
bitte immer logger und beim Thema bleiben! Bringt nichts wenn man sich angiftet. 
Große Heilbutt werden nun mal mit dem Revolver erschossen. Ist Gang und Gebe und hat nichts mit Walze, Raupe odesr sonst was zu tun.
Hier geht es aber um Butt und Scholle denke ich mal und die macht natürlich keiner mit der Pistole alle oder? 
Ab sofort bitte nur noch zum wirklichen Thema posten!!!!


----------



## Tiden Hubert (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

mich hat man in diesem Thread nich gerade wie einen Gentleman behandelt. 

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch schöne Weihnachten und mausetote Butt, wie auch immer.

Und jetzt geht lieber Geschenke kaufen.


----------



## Achim_68 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> mich hat man in diesem Thread nich gerade wie einen Gentleman behandelt.
> 
> Trotzdem wünsch ich euch schöne Weihnachten und mausetote Butt, wie auch immer.
> 
> Und jetzt geht lieber Geschenke kaufen.



Also manchmal kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln  #d 

Aber wie sagte schon mein Opa: Ehre wem Ehre gebührt ... jeder Jeck ist anders!

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Acipenser (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

Ich hoffe, keine gelbe Karte einzufangen; das Thema mit den platten Schollen ist wohl soweit durch (Betäuben oder auch nicht und Genickstich oder Kopf entfernen).

Der Heilbutt läßt mich nicht los: es gibt hinreichend viele Stories, wo gute oder kapitale Heilbutts als Beifang gehakt wurden. Nach stundenlangem Kampf, alle anwesenden Angelkameraden haben ihre Kräfte in dem gemeinsamen Kampf verschlissen, kommt er nun langsam hoch, nähert sich der Oberfläche und man muß erkennen, dass man nicht vorbereitet ist. Kein Heilbuttgaff dabei, den Sechsschüsser hat Lucky Luke einbehalten. Wie improvisiere ich sinnvoll? 

Eigentlich gilt die Frage für alle zufälligen Überdimensionalfänge.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## chippog (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

dieser hier folgende beitrag wurde von mir nachträglich geändert, da friggler mich freundlicherweise per pm darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der deutsche gesetzgeber für das töten von aalen und plattfischen die durchtrennung des rückgrades vorgesehen hat. dies hätte mir trotz meines seit achtzehn jahren schwedischen wohnsitzes bekannt sein müssen. ich bitte desshalb für eventuelle verbale fehltritte meinerseits sicherheitshalber um entschuldigung. so leutens, lange war ich in der versenkung, aber was ihr hier zum thema plattfische beteuben, gar abstechen produziert habt, war wohl teilweise etwas über die stränge. erst mal so viel, ein plattfisch ist betäubt, wenn er einen ausreichend kräftigen schlag auf den hinterkopf kriegt. danach erfolgt sinnvollerweise ein kehlschnitt, ganz einfach weil er dann ausblutet, nicht mehr erwacht und obendrein eine bessere qualität zum essen bietet. dann dürfen wir in deutschland den gesetzgeber nicht vergessen und durchtrennen obendrein auch noch das rückgrad (was mich vor allem dann schmerzen würde, wenn ich eine schöne platte im backofen im ganzen backen möchte oder sie gar per ausstopfen oder abguss verewigen möchte. zum glück wohne ich ja in schweden). mit einer guten schere lässt sich das durchtrennen des rückgrades halbwegs passabel bewerkställigen und wer ein bischen übt, kriegt es von unten auch so hin, dass der fisch nicht ganz entstellt ist. nun ist es obendrein so, dass ein jeder fisch seitenlinien besitzt. diese seitenlinien, für den plattfisch eine oben und eine unten, sind unter anderem dafür da, biochemische signale zu empfangen. gesetzt den fall, ich fange einen plattfisch, schlage und steche ihn waidgerecht ab, und fange einen zweiten, den ich auf gleiche art ins jenseits befördere, gesetzt den fall, ich lege den zweiten so getöteten plattfisch auf den ersten so getöteten plattfisch, was passiert? beide plattfische fangen an zu zappeln! warum? beide plattfische fangen an zu zappeln, weil sie - zwar tot, aber dennoch - chemische stresssignale empfangen, die sie veranlasst zu zappeln. damit ist nicht bewiesen, dass die plattfische nicht waidgerecht getötet worden sind. hingegen ist bewiesen worden, das die reizleiten auch nach dem tode noch funktioniert. das alles gilt natürlich nur ausserhalb von deutschland, also das rückgrad durchtrennen nicht vergessen, damit die platten nicht mehr zappeln. nun noch ein wunsch fürs neue jahr und den rest des lebens, lasst die polemik etwas mehr stecken und geniesst das leben!! chippog
ps. mir hat einer, der es schon öfter benutzen musste, eingebläut, dass ein heilbutt per schlag aufs maul zu beteuben sei. leider habe ich diese erfahrung noch nicht machen dürfen/müssen, so dass ich auf kommentare von euch warte! an sonsten gilt meiner meinung und erfahrung nach (heilbutt bis vierkommavier kilo und sechs andere plattfischarten, dass ein schlag auf den hinterkopf und ein kehlschnitt voll ausreichen. offen für weitere sinnvolle kommentare chippog, göteborg noch'n ps: wenn ihr es schaffen sollltet, einen grösseren heilbutt ins boot zu heben, so solltet ihr streng darauf achten, dass selbiger auf dem rücken liegt, da er so weit weniger kraft in der schwanzflosse hat als auf dem bauch liegend. fragt an sonsten mal nach, wieviele norweger ihre heilbutts per revolver töten und wieviele "nordwestamerikaner" das machen... möglicherweise werden sich die norweger halb totlachen, wohingegen die "nordwestamerikaner" nur zustimmen werden. aber das mit dem auf's maul hauen würde mich schon interessieren. meldet euch, wenn ihr was wisst!!! skitfiske aus göteborg


----------



## raubangler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



Acipenser schrieb:


> ...
> Der Heilbutt läßt mich nicht los: es gibt hinreichend viele Stories, wo gute oder kapitale Heilbutts als Beifang gehakt wurden. Nach stundenlangem Kampf, alle anwesenden Angelkameraden haben ihre Kräfte in dem gemeinsamen Kampf verschlissen, kommt er nun langsam hoch, nähert sich der Oberfläche und man muß erkennen, dass man nicht vorbereitet ist. Kein Heilbuttgaff dabei, den Sechsschüsser hat Lucky Luke einbehalten. Wie improvisiere ich sinnvoll?
> ...



Dafür gibt es Bangsticks:
http://www.beco-products.com/1pc_Gator_Bangstick.htm

Hier ist die europäische Lightversion für Profis der Heilbutt-Anatomie:
http://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_sh...product_code=209394&showpage=1&category=1800&


----------



## chippog (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

guter raubangler. mir ist der gebrauch des viehtöters aus meiner jugend als metzgersohn hinreichend bekannt. selbst wenn ich persönlich den revolver beim heilbutttöten völlig ablehne, wäre mir dieser noch zigmal lieber als so ein viehbolzen. wenn natürlich die see völlig platt liegt, der heilbutt geduldig darauf wartet, dass du ihm das teil genau an den kopf hälst, wenn es denn nun in der situation und anhand der beschaffenheit des bootes möglich ist, dann nur zu. chippog


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



> Kein Heilbuttgaff dabei, den Sechsschüsser hat Lucky Luke einbehalten. Wie improvisiere ich sinnvoll?



Nun, man lege den Gaffhaken in den Hakenbogen, Greife das Vorfach, Zeihe es seitlich stramm und dann zieht man ruckartig am Gaffhaken. 
Dann muss man nur noch zusehen, wie dieses Majestätische Tier langsam und Lautlos in die Tiefe Gleitet.
Wer das nicht kann, kann natürlich auch einfach das Vorfach oder den Haken abkneifen.

Aber bei Tieren, die schwerer sind als man selbst, einem mit einem Haps die Hand abbeissen und mit einem Schwanzhieb das Bootsdeck Leerräumen, sollte man sich überlegen, ob Improvisieren wirklich sinnvoll oder einfach nur bodenlos Leichtsinnig ist.

Ab max. ca. 1,5m Länge sollte man vorsichtig werden. 

Zumal das seit der Mitnahmebegrenzung eh unsinn ist, solch ein Tier zu schlachten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*



chippog schrieb:


> guter raubangler. mir ist der gebrauch des viehtöters aus meiner jugend als metzgersohn hinreichend bekannt. selbst wenn ich persönlich den revolver beim heilbutttöten völlig ablehne, wäre mir dieser noch zigmal lieber als so ein viehbolzen. wenn natürlich die see völlig platt liegt, der heilbutt geduldig darauf wartet, dass du ihm das teil genau an den kopf hälst, wenn es denn nun in der situation und anhand der beschaffenheit des bootes möglich ist, dann nur zu. chippog



Ich sagte ja, daß ist was für Profis der Heilbutt-Anatomie.
Das Minihirn muß man erst einmal treffen!
Außerdem müßte der Viehtöter noch mit einem Stab verlängert werden, inkl. Verlängerung des Auslösungsmechanismus.
Das ganze gehört somit in die Bastelecke.

Ich würde ein Foto machen und dann die Schnur kappen.
Mit dem Foto als Beweismittel kriegt man dann bestimmt vom Bootsvermieter ein Abendessen spendiert - als Dank dafür, daß man es nicht versucht hat....


----------



## Nordangler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

War der Butt beim angeln vom Bellyboot aus, nicht mit einem Genickbiss zu töten???  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Acipenser (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

OK, es scheint nun klar zu sein, dass wenn ich beim Bellyboat angeln oder vom Kleinboot aus den Monsterbutt ausdrille, eine Fotosession und sanftes Hakenlösen das probate Mittel ist. Auf dem Kutter sollte sich dann schon etwas finden, um das Tier zu landen.

Der Viehtöter geht auch in die Richtung: ich angle gezielt auf Heilbutt - dann aber werde ich mich auch entsprechend vorbereiten.


----------



## Tiden Hubert (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Tötung von Plattfischen ?*

dass Butts ein Minihirn haben halt ich für ein Gerücht. Die Viecher sind schlauer als man denkt. Einmal am Haken kriegste die nicht wieder dran; selbst wenn noch so ein leckerer Wattwurm dran ist. 

Ich mach die Butts platt damit ich Sie in schnellstmöglich in die Pfanne bekomme. So wie man hier so lesen kann scheint für einige hier das Töten selbst der Reiz zu sein. Und nen Heilbutt wie ne Tischplatte kannste aus der Elbe nicht rausziehn. Dahre lass ich die Knarre besser daheim.


----------

